# Possible litter colors?



## Pippen (May 23, 2016)

I don't know the parents of any of my mice, so I am not positive of their color.

I have two accidental litters and possibly one more on the way..
Inigo: dark brown/black with slightly gray under belly
PippenSqueaken: very dark brown or black
Mouse: light grey/beige color







(not the best picture, but you get the idea of her color. Also, very pregnant in this picture!)
Calli: yellow brindle on one side with a white spot on her stomach. Some of her sisters had spots.









Calli's pups all have black eyes.
Mouse's pups are about half black eyes and half red eyes?

What are the possible colors that the pups could be?

Thanks!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Is mouse pink eyed or black? Think she looks pink but can't quite make it out, if she is pink eyed then I'd say she's dove (pink eyed black). Without knowing anything else the most obvious thing would be half black carrying pink eyed and half dove. But if they're both carrying recessives then it could change a lot


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Calli's pups are likely to be all or half-ish brindles/orange.


----------



## Pippen (May 23, 2016)

Lilly said:


> Is mouse pink eyed or black?


She is the dove color, but she has black eyes.
I don't know what her parents were.

The sire also has black eyes, and again, I don't know what his parents are. (but he was in a cage with others that I am assuming were related and were either albino or the same black color that he is)


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

oh then perhaps Lilac, aa dd bb

Do you know which buck sired her babies? Sorry not sure if its your buck or if you get her pregnant


----------



## Pippen (May 23, 2016)

Lilly said:


> oh then perhaps Lilac, aa dd bb
> 
> Do you know which buck sired her babies? Sorry not sure if its your buck or if you get her pregnant


Thank you, Lilac was what I was thinking of.
Yes, it was my buck, he is black. (all of these were accidental litters... I have no idea on the parents colors of any of my adult mice, so in turn I am not actually positive on their actual colors..)

All three does have had their litters now.

Calli:
had 12 pups, one was a very small runt. Three are definitely brindle. A few others look like "sorta brindles"(brindle, but even less markings than Calli).. 
But what confuses me, is it looks like there might be a white mouse but it has black eyes..?

Mouse:
10 pups. 5 boys, all PEW. 5 girls, two PEW, one that looks black, and two that will either be lilac or a brown/agouti color.

Pip:
7 (*8) babies, they are just barely starting to get fuzz right now, so hard to tell, but I am assuming all of them are going to be black because the buck is black and Pip is black/super dark brown. 
*she birthed 7, and I added Calli's runt to her litter to give it a chance (he is doing very well in Pip's care and in the smaller litter!)


----------



## Pippen (May 23, 2016)

Colors?

Black eyed white?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Black eyed white Brindle??

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Brindle:









brindle.. Very little markings:

















Yellow?

















Partial Group picture:


----------



## Pippen (May 23, 2016)

Mouse's Pups:

Seven of the ten are PEW. These are the three that are not PEW.

(one picture is with flash, and the other is no flash)


















These are Pip's Pups.
I thought that they were all going to be black, but I guess that there were more genes at play than I had originally thought there was?

(The light/white-ish pup is not Pip's, it is Calli's runt that I put in with Pip)

Pip's Pups:


----------



## Pippen (May 23, 2016)

Oh, I forgot to add:

I am super curious about color genetics and color names, so if anyone wants to help me out and tell me what they think the pups are it would be greatly appreciated and valued!!

(I love animal genetics, specifically color genetics, but as far as mice go I am completely clueless)


----------

